# Hard to shift 1-2



## rob_szma1212 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is probably already on the forum but I am new to it and didn't see it right away. Just got an 06 ls2 with the T56. It is having the common problem of dead clutch when going through one hard shift from 1-2. In addition though, I would say 1 out of every 5 times, it seems difficult to get it into second. Almost feels like I either hit a brick wall or it is in gear and wants to fall out. No grinding is occurring so I doubt it's the synchros. I replaced the clutch fluid which was black and flushed it many times until it was clear. Think a simple tranny flush and new fluid will do the trick or am I possibly looking at new slave and master. Clutch feels fine and grips at a nice point not too close or too far in depression of the peddle. You think since the last owner most likely didn't change the clutch fluid that my hydraulics are too gummed up with clutch dust? Any thoughts are greatly appreciated. Mileage is roughly 54K. My intuition is clutch is not fully functioning due to lack of consistent hydraulic motion.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

these cars use Skipshift which will not let you use second gear unless the car is going a certain mileage or RPM, i would look into that..They sell a simple plug in connector that eliminates it just search "skip shift eliminator"


----------



## IlliniGTO (Feb 28, 2011)

+1 to the skipshift... Seems obvious but might be possible. Did you notice if a little 1->4 icon pops up on your dash during the times when you get locked out of second?


----------



## t147 (Jul 27, 2011)

Man, I just bought mine and this is happening. I'm glad this is something easy to fix. I did notice a 1->4 the last time it happened. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

Iv had very similar things happening with mine, and its not the skip shift with mine, it feels like its sticky or almost jammed a little and hard to get all the way back into gear, hate my second gear


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the OP to explain how 'clutch dust' would get into the the fluid........


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you don't want to spend money to install a skip shift eliminator here is a very simple FREE fix:

When starting off in fist gear:

Get your speed up to 21MPH before shifting to 2nd. 
Your RPM's should be over 2K.

There your problem is solved.

OH and as an added bonus.....If you want..... try starting off in 2nd gear.

When all else fails open that little door across from the passengers seat, the one with a key slot....... remove that little guide book in the glove box and open it. You'd be amazed at all the information in there. There is even a section in there describing the 1-2 shift. It tells you why this function is installed and it goes a step further and tells you how to shift gears....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

HP11 said:


> I'm still waiting for the OP to explain how 'clutch dust' would get into the the fluid........


Slave piston extends, dust adhere's to piston, piston retracts on clutch release carrying dust into fluid. The seals on some of these slaves aren't very good and there's no boot on them to protect them. The least bit of dampness on the piston attracts clutch dust fairly well. It's a serious PITA but a tranny pull and installation of a new slave plus while you're in there new braided clutch line and remote bleeder should take care of it and make future bleeding almost effortless. BTW engagement on these systems should always be "in the right spot" as they self adjust, just like your brakes do.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

svede, I was being facetious.........in a little more obtuse way than the Judge.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HP11 said:


> svede, I was being facetious.........in a little more obtuse way than the Judge.


Obtuse..... LOL..... I was being sarcastically direct lol...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I love being impertinent


----------



## Jared Keister (Jun 18, 2011)

I am also having this problem. I have an 06 with 52000 miles. I have a skip shift eliminator already installed. its only 1st and 2ed gear. On a rare occasion it feels like it is in gear and when i start to drive it kicks it out of gear. I start to move then my shift lever moves itself out of gear (mostly always second). Sometimes get to a stop and it doesnt want to go into 1st. any and all suggestions are welcome! love this car and want it to run perfect!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Jared Keister said:


> I am also having this problem. I have an 06 with 52000 miles. I have a skip shift eliminator already installed. its only 1st and 2ed gear. On a rare occasion it feels like it is in gear and when i start to drive it kicks it out of gear. I start to move then my shift lever moves itself out of gear (mostly always second). Sometimes get to a stop and it doesnt want to go into 1st. any and all suggestions are welcome! love this car and want it to run perfect!


Nature of the beast. These transmissions are known to be noisy and notchy. Many and I mean many people have tried everything to fix this problem to no avail. It's something you gotta live with.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I must have a defective transmission..... its quiet and not notchy. I better go get it looked at.

The notchieness may be the shifter. The OEM shifter is garbage and will not take much "abuse." Aggressive shifting will wear on this rapidly and many have reported snapping the shaft as they slam the shifter front. Shifting is often not smooth and when shifting it feels like an obstruction that forces the shifter into its seated position. In time the metal to metal wears and before you know it you have excessive "slop" when in gear. I have felt this same sensation on other's GTO's. Cure: an upgraded shifter. I resisted because of the cost but the "there's nothing wrong with this" changed to OMG I had a problem and didn't realize it. The stock shifter is weak and does not seat itself "properly" when shifting. GOOD transmission POOR sifter. Once the wear from notchy shifting begins it loosens up and while the shifter is in gear it has much side to side play. A new shifter is installed and its still slpooy. This is a result of the wearing of the shifter rubbing when placed in gear. My GMM.... I have 0 play in the sifter. It's tight and smooth even in Neutral I have virtually no play. No obstruction when shifting. I didn't install an upgraded shifter AFTER the damage was done. Some complained that they still have issues after a new upgraded shifter was installed... A new shifter will not correct worn or damaged parts its affixed to.

Transmission or rear end noise is often confused with road noise from your tires and or the surface of the road. As the high performance tires wear they get louder. These ARE NOT touring tires, the road noise transfers to the rear end, road surface attributes to "noises." If your transmission is making noises something's amiss. While nothing is church mouse quiet, you should not be hearing "noises." Start with a change of oil to a top grade lubricant and see if that doesn't stop it. If it doesn't, investigate further. If you don't know the history of your car chances are its been used like a 2 bit whore. Oils break down, excessive heat slamming of gears etc.... things wear... noises start.

Rear end noise is associated with rear end whine. MOST had this problem. Some worse than others. This has been covered hundreds of times.

MOST are buying these cars used, 2 and 3 owners. Many of these cars were abused and beat to hell and back. A guy buys one and hears noises. Normal? Yea.... if it was beat. Out of the box new? NO. Dismiss it as normal..... unload the car..... the next guy buys it and the issue recycles itself.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I have to disagree with you. I never said the T56 transmission was not a GOOD transmission or that the OP's car was never abused in the past. The T56 transmission is known to be a very loud and noisy transmission. One of my good buddy's has it in his Cobra, and not only is it the exact same, noise-wise, as mine, but everyone he knows agrees and says the same thing. If you go over on ls1gto.com and ask about it, you will get countless responses saying that its the nature of the beast. 

I agree, if the shifting is sloppy, then it's time for a new shifter or possibly to have the transmission rebuilt since the damage seems to have already been done, but these transmissions are known for their noise and notchiness when shifting.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine is neither noisy or notchy but I have an aftermarket shifter. If you want to talk 'nature of the beast' I have an 84 Vette with the 4+3 that's both noisy and notchy but it's also old.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Ok then I stand corrected


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

All I'm saying is that not all T56's are noisy. And, as I've said before, you can't lock it in as the 'truth' merely because it's on LS1.com.......


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I wasn't locking it in as truth because of that site. I was saying it because I have experienced it with 2 T56's and my buddy who has the Cobra with one in there. I have also talked to some GTO owners in the area, and they have all said the same thing. Plus this isn't necessarily a personal opinion. The other board, just like this one, is all GTO owners. When someone brings up why their transmission is so noisy, people don't say there's is as well and it not be true. 

I never said everyone who owns this car or this transmission has to deal with the noise, but there are MANY who experience it and there seems to be nothing wrong internally.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

All I can do at this point is agree to disagree. I'm not trying to argue. I'm going on my own experience here. If my transmission isn't noisy, and it isn't (yet.....) then it really doesn't mean that much to me if someone else's is other than the fact that they have developed something that I haven't yet.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

HP11 said:


> you can't lock it in as the 'truth' merely *because it's on LS1GTO.com*











Being an incessant butthole ≠ having knowledge

I don't have either of these problems. I do get a gear lash clunk/clack at low speeds going into first or in 2nd when I release the clutch (both situations under 10mph), but it sounds like its coming from the differential, not the trans.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Since these cars have been introduced people have blamed "issues" as normal, nature of the beast, and its supposed to be this way. A year or two down the road they write the car failed or broke or now it's not working properly, the normal noise I was told is normal has now gotten louder and its affected another part. 

You inject your opinions based on knowledge, or experience and many others say you don't know what you are talking about... OK ..... whatever. MOST who now own this car are 20 something TOP GUNS that know it all and have a hard time taking advise or direction from another after all how can someone else possibly give TOP GUN an answer since he knows it all? Their previous fart can cars shook rattled and rolled so hey all cars do this. 

MOST got this car with the car making noises and attribute it to that's normal I bought it that way. OK...... the guy that bought the car new, did HE buy it that way? 

Is this transmission supposed to be noisy? NO. Is it louder than other transmissions? Perhaps, YES. Comparing a performance transmission like this to your Honda ..... Comparing those 2...I'd lay money the Honda is quiet and the T-56 sounds like rock band. 

Those rear ends that were noisy..... they too were the nature of the beast until the rear end whine was diagnosed, MY nature of the beast was quieted. Had I attributed that to the nature of the beast I'd accept it as normal and drive it telling others ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats normai 40 other guys said the same thing.  

I don't accept noisy transmissions, rear ends and motors as normal... 40-50 years ago..... that was the nature of the beast. Many who say this is normal won't have the car when the normal turns into UH OH.... the guy that then buys it says.... It's normal to be noisy....I got it that way. 

It's a machine and moving parts all machines emit some noise as does this transmission but to say it's "noisy" to the point some describe? hmmmm. Every ones idea of noisy is different... either I have really really bad hearing and cannot hear the noise or others have superman hearing and can hear some noise. 

I guess what is a normal noise to some is abnormal to others. Mines quiet thats all that matters and if begins making noises it will be corrected.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I agree with you to some degree. I don't think making gestures towards people being in their 20s and not knowing cars is called for. I may be young but I have grown up around cars since I was 6 years old. No I did not own a Honda and yes I do understand plenty about cars and specifically these cars. I said it earlier, I stand corrected. For all I know, my noise could be attributed to my B&M which is a piece of ****. But from what I have read and understood from other owners is that the T56 Transmission is known for its noise. I may be totally wrong and the people who told me that may be the same people who bought it that way and assume it is supposed to be noisy. Hence why I said I stand corrected. Being young honestly has nothing to do with knowing about cars and the way they function. I agree with you, you may have been around longer than I have and may know more than I know, but just because I am young and others are young, does not mean I am not entitled to my own knowledge. I also hate how people conjugate a young kid with a Honda or ricer. I have been building Chevelle's, Camaro's, and Challengers since I was a little nothing. Believe me, I am the least person to think to drive a ricer.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That was not a jab at you it was a general statement.... I have no idea how old you are... Other forums I have frequented have young kids I call TOP GUNS. Know it-alls. I've talked with many TOP GUNS who cannot be told anything, and not just talking cars. Many kids think they are invincible. You can't teach kids wisdom. It's not the 90% that are correct its the 10% that aren't but that are. You'll know exactly what I mean when you get older. 

I'm not saying this tranny is church mouse quiet but to be driving down the road and hearing "excessive" noise coming from the gearing etc. This is not normal. Whats excessive? I guess if there is no price tag attached to it for repair, its not excessive enough. Many little noises dismissed as normal get louder and louder then one day catastrophic failure happens.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Any of the noises I've got will be resolved/explained in spring when I dig into the clutch/diff. Was thinking about a Trutrac, but now am considering 3.73s as well, since I'll be in there. All the guts will be replaced so any noises should disappear.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

May i ask how much the 1-4 eliminator kit is, and where to find? My gto is a week old today "to me anyway" and i do NOT like this not being able to shift slow and smooth when the gear box tells me no no no. ty


----------



## salinascaptain (Jun 2, 2009)

*B&M short shifter*



Falco21 said:


> For all I know, my noise could be attributed to my B&M which is a piece of ****.


I replaced the OEM shifter with a B&M short shifter when I originally bought my 06' (new) and have never encountered a problem with noise or shifts. Until yesterday when attemting to shift into gear the shifter went dead. The shifter had broke at the ball stem that goes into the transmission. I'm getting a replacement from Atlantic speed but now wonder if I should replace it with something else. Why do you state it's a piece and has any one else had this problem?

Thanks for any help-JT


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

6speedlover said:


> May i ask how much the 1-4 eliminator kit is, and where to find? My gto is a week old today "to me anyway" and i do NOT like this not being able to shift slow and smooth when the gear box tells me no no no. ty


Accelerate to at least 20 MPH in 1st and you don't need it. I wouldn't waste money on the eliminator plug. If anything wait and get it tuned out when you get the car tuned.


----------



## pipanski (Oct 2, 2011)

Just start off in 2nd gear. I just picked my 05 up last night and already found out 1st gear is useless for normal driving. The only time I see myself using it is in stop and go traffic (don't even need the gas pedal) or burnouts/racing. 

2-4-6 shifts for good MPG and normal driving conditions.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

and


----------

